

Hulu figures out how to bring TV online - qhoxie
http://www.37signals.com/svn/posts/1281-hulu-figures-out-how-to-bring-tv-online

======
roy
Hulu has really done a great job. They even did a live feed of the most recent
presidential debate. My only beef with them is that you end up seeing the same
ad for every commercial. Hopefully as they grow this issue will dissipate. If
we are lucky, they will expand their ad platform to target commercials to
viewers that would be most interested in them.

